# What good albums came out/are coming out in 2013?



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 9, 2013)

2013 is a pretty banging year for music, so what good albums came out? My list:

OutRun - Kavinsky (probably top pick)
Antisleep Vol. 3 - Blue Stahli
B-Sides and Other Things I Forgot - Blue Stahli
Random Access Memories - Daft Punk
The Invisible Girl - Parov Stelar Trio
The Unified Field - IAMX
Pure Heroine - Lorde (got this from Gahars though)
Not sure if Reanimate 2.0 for Halestorm or the new Lady Gaga album are for this year though but that's my list so far.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 9, 2013)

13 from Black Sabbath. Quite liked it.

Other than that though several bands/artists I know and like released stuff I have not paid attention to any of it.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 9, 2013)

>Not listing *The Next Day - David Bowie*

Sounds like the plebs are out tonight.



Spoiler



This Is... Icona Pop - Icona Pop

Fuck you, they're catchy.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 9, 2013)

Hardly listen to music anymore these days, but I found myself enjoying most of 'Für Frauen ist das kein Problem - Zugabe' by Max Raabe.
Yay for german music no one cares about.


----------



## Flame (Oct 9, 2013)

Daft Punk - RAM


----------



## Issac (Oct 9, 2013)

What I can think of at the moment... 

Brett Detar - Too Free To Live
Bonobo - The North Borders
Dorena - Nuet
envy - Invariable Will, Recurring Ebbs and Flows (14 LP + 1 Video DVD + 1 MP3 DVD, Not a new album, but a box with every song up until the release).
Sigur Rós - Kveikur
Someone Still Loves You Boris Yeltsin - Fly By Wire
Their / They're / There - Their / They're / There (EP)
Ultraísta - Ultraísta Remixes


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm usually really bad at keeping up with new albums that come out, so I wind up listening to them a year or so after they're released, however I did catch a few this year and my favorites are definitely these two:

After The Fall - Unkind (Melodic/Hardcore Punk)
State Champs - The Finer Things (Pop Punk)

Not too much good metal came out that I enjoyed this year, just mostly punk. Waiting on Alcest, and Beyond Creation to release their new albums.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 9, 2013)

Lorde is the shit.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeezus - Kanye West
Nothing Was The Same - Drake
RAM - Daft Punk

There was a lot of good stuff this year. And Childish Gambino's sophomore album is coming out end of this year so that should be good.



Spoiler



And I'm totally not going to listen to the new Katy Perry album coming out this month.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 9, 2013)

I liked RAM and Jason Derulo's Tattoos. 
Really big fan of Jason Derulo, his new album was spot on yet again (IMHO).


----------



## Depravo (Oct 9, 2013)

Reflektor - Arcade Fire, due to be released on the 28th October. Personally, I'm more excited about this than Christmas.


----------



## DaggerV (Oct 9, 2013)

Smile Empty Soul has a new album out this month, I think Epica is releasing something this year too. Then there's Suidakra, Tyr, Carbon leaf, and I'm sure I'm forgetting a few that I actually listen to. 


I expect good things from Leaves Eyes later in the year also.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2013)

soulx said:


> Yeezus - Kanye West



Personally I never cared for the guy and that did not change my opinion, however several friends and associates that are very much in the fan of his category have mixed or "definitely not a comeback" type opinions on the album.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 11, 2013)

A Day To Remember - Common Courtesy
Panic! At The Disco - Too Weird to live too rare to die


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 12, 2013)

soulx said:


> Yeezus - Kanye West


 

Black Skinhead is fucking great.

Also I forgot to note Halcyon Days by Ellie Goulding. It's a reissue but it has about a billion new tracks on it and a lot of them are amazing.

While on reissues there's also Celldweller 10th Anniversary Edition which has a bunch of unreleased tracks/demos/remixes.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2013)

Flame said:


> Daft Punk - RAM


 
This yes.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 12, 2013)

Portugal. The Man - Evil Friends


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Oct 12, 2013)

It's been a good year for music... I mostly listen to rock and the like.

Alkaline Trio - My Shame is True
Avenged Sevenfold - Hail to the King
Alter Bridge - Fortress
Pop Evil - Onyx

There a couple more EPs, but these are the main ones I've been listening to. If you like hard rock check out that Alter Bridge album... been listening to that for a few weeks now.


----------



## MichiS97 (Oct 12, 2013)

Avenged Sevenfold - Hail to the King
Alter Bridge - Fortress
Bring Me the Horizon - Sempiternal
Black Veil Brides - Wretched and Divine
Bullet For My Valentine - Temper Temper
Fall Out Boy - Save Rock And Roll
Mayday Parade - Monsters in the Closet
Blessthefall - Hollow Bodies
30 Seconds to Mars - Love Lust Faith + Dreams
Falling in Reverse - Fashionably Late
Escape the Fate - Ungrateful
Sleeping With Sirens - Feel

And my favourite of them all...
Asking Alexandria - From Death to Destiny ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 13, 2013)

I wander in and reread the thread.

Time to officially once and for all declare as an old man. Now I have heard of most of the bands mentioned, however when clicking around on youtube to listen to all their most viewed songs I have not liked any of them.


----------



## _acid_ (Oct 13, 2013)

for me its:


Spoiler



daft punk - RAM
FE Awakening OST
Hollywood Undead - Notes From the Underground
Black Veil Brides - Wretched And Divine
Blue - roulette
Elton John - Diving Board
Red - Release the Panic
Bullet For My Valentine - Temper Temper
Dido - Girl Who Got Away
Orianthi - Heaven in this Hell
Justin Timberlake - The 20/20 Experiance [both halves]
OneRepublic - Native
Stone Sour - house of bones
Kavinsky - Outrun
Paramore -Paramore
Rudimental - Home
Goo Goo Dolls - Magnetic
City and Colour - Hurt and the Harm
Jimmy Eat World - Damage
Skillet - Rise
Mac Miller - Watching Movies With The Sound Off
Ariana Grande - Yours Truly
Jay-Z - Magna Carta Holy Grail
The Used - The Ocean And the Sky
Robin Thicke - Blurred Lines
Ellie Goulding - Halcyon Days
Avicii - True
Nine Inch Nails - Hesitation Marks
Sheryl Crow - Feels Like Home
Kings Of Leon - Mechanical Bull


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 13, 2013)

My top 2 this year are Coheed & Cambria - The Afterman: Descension and Daft Punk - Random Access Memories.


----------



## FireSeel (Oct 13, 2013)

Dream Theater - Dream Theater


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2013)

TehSkull said:


> My top 2 this year are Coheed & Cambria - The Afterman: Descension and Daft Punk - Random Access Memories.


 

Eh I was kinda mixed on The Afterman as a whole, I have however been enjoying The Prize Fighter Inferno (Claudio's side project) and the EP that came out last year was really good.


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Eh I was kinda mixed on The Afterman as a whole, I have however been enjoying The Prize Fighter Inferno (Claudio's side project) and the EP that came out last year was really good.


Descension blows Ascension out of the water, and put together, Afterman gives me hope that albums can continue to be used as a storytelling medium for years to come.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2013)

TehSkull said:


> Descension blows Ascension out of the water, and put together, Afterman gives me hope that albums can continue to be used as a storytelling medium for years to come.


 

The only song I liked out of the two album sides was Domino the Destitute honestly. Not that the rest is bad it's just kinda forgettable.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 25, 2013)

Hope The Avalanches surprise everyone and drop new album randomly this year.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeezus
Old
Reflektor
Days Are Gone
Jai Paul(unofficial release)


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 26, 2013)

I got raised on Sinatra and those kinds of tunes.  Michael Buble - To Be Loved

*flees*


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 26, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> Hardly listen to music anymore these days, but I found myself enjoying most of 'Für Frauen ist das kein Problem - Zugabe' by Max Raabe.
> Yay for german music no one cares about.


 
I like German music that no one cares about (though I've never heard of the one you listed).  I'm more into Edguy, At Vance, Freedom Call, and Silent Force (just found out they're finally coming out with a new album this year, their last one being from 2007)


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 29, 2013)

Has anyone heard Reflektor yet?
Leaked version is really really good.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 29, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Has anyone heard Reflektor yet?
> Leaked version is really really good.


 
I have and I agree.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 29, 2013)

Also everybody sleeping on Justin Timberlake.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 29, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I wander in and reread the thread.
> 
> Time to officially once and for all declare as an old man. Now I have heard of most of the bands mentioned, however when clicking around on youtube to listen to all their most viewed songs I have not liked any of them.


I have as well, and I feel exactly the same way. Except I'm 23. "Popular" music, blech.

Unfortunately 2013 hasn't been a very good year for music for me. I mostly listen to metal, and a good number of the bands I really enjoy have lost/changed singers with terrible replacements, like Amberian Dawn, The Project Hate, etc.

However, I did rather enjoy Within Temptation's Q Music Sessions. It takes the crappy songs you might hear on the radio dozens of times per day, and makes them pretty good.

P.S.: A rare kudos for Guild mentioning the Halestorm album. I only liked a couple of the songs, but I absolutely love their Bad Romance cover.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Also everybody sleeping with Justin Timberlake.


 

Amended for accuracy.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 31, 2013)

Dillinger Escape Plan - One of Us is the Killer
Born of Osiris - Tomorrow we die alive
Norma Jean - Wrongdoers
August Burns Red - Rescue and Restore


Daft Punk's RAM was a Meh-fest


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 1, 2013)

Eminem's new album (MMLP2) leaked and it's good. (esp. Love Game and the last two minutes of Bad Guy)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 12, 2013)

I think we can all agree ARTPOP is fucking amazing.

It just came out and holy shit best Gaga album yet.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 12, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Born of Osiris - Tomorrow we die alive


 
Seriously? I thought it was garbage. It's like they took everything they did with The Discovery and smeared shit all over it.

-----------

Anyway, my list is:

ERRA - Augment
I See Stars - New Demons
The Devil Wears Prada - 8:18
Phinehas - The Bridge Between EP / The Last Word Is Yours To Speak
Dangerkids - Collapse
Noeazy - Land Of Abomination
DayShell - Self-Titled Album


----------



## Clarky (Nov 12, 2013)

David Bowie - The Next Day
Paul McCartney - New
Arctic Monkeys - AM

Only ones I've this year I have enjoyed really


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 12, 2013)

Forstride said:


> Seriously? I thought it was garbage. It's like they took everything they did with The Discovery and smeared shit all over it.
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


 

I didnt think it was THAT great, but I still liked it.

then again, after looking at your list... I find most of those bands mediocre myself. So Maybe that sheds some light on your opinion.


----------



## Domination (Nov 15, 2013)

The National - Trouble Will Find Me
Riverside - Shrine of New Generation Slaves
Steven Wilson - The Raven That Refused to Sing (and Other Stories)
White Lies - Big TV
Arcade Fire - Reflektor
Sigur Ros - Kveikur
Queens of the Stone Age - ...Like Clockwork
Atoms for Peace - Amok
Daft Punk - Random Access Memories
Four Tet - Beautiful Rewind
Zomby - With Love
Blue Sky Black Death - Glaciers
How to Destroy Angels - Welcome Oblivion
Pascal Pinon - Twosomeness
The Aristocrats - Culture Clash
Exivious - Liminal
Olafur Arnalds - For Now I am Winter
Dream Theater - Dream Theater
Rhye - Woman

Anticipating:
God Is An Astronaut - Origins
Volor Flex - Sabo
Ihsahn - Das Seelenbrechen _(It's actually out last month but I haven't listened to it yet)_
Cynic - Kindly Bent to Free Us _(It's actually next year)_

2013 has been pretty good.


----------



## PityOnU (Nov 15, 2013)

"Anal Bum Cover"
                       ~Sean Connery


----------



## krazykracker1288 (Nov 15, 2013)

The Ocean Collective - Pelagial

this album gave me hope for the future of metal. Just read the concept section of this wiki and tell me that that isnt bad ass:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelagial 

.....go ahead, TRY ME



BortzANATOR said:


> Dillinger Escape Plan - One of Us is the Killer
> Born of Osiris - Tomorrow we die alive
> Norma Jean - Wrongdoers
> August Burns Red - Rescue and Restore
> ...


 
+1 for ABR rescue and restore, forgot i just gave that one a listen the other day. Love the direction those guys are going.


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 15, 2013)

+99999999999999 for Pokémon X/Y super pack on iTunes.


----------



## GrandRew (Nov 15, 2013)

Queens of the Stone Age - ... Like Clockwork


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 15, 2013)

krazykracker1288 said:


> The Ocean Collective - Pelagial
> 
> this album gave me hope for the future of metal. Just read the concept section of this wiki and tell me that that isnt bad ass:
> 
> ...


 
I couldn't really care less about an album's "concept" but I'll give them a go.


----------



## Domination (Nov 15, 2013)

krazykracker1288 said:


> The Ocean Collective - Pelagial
> 
> this album gave me hope for the future of metal. Just read the concept section of this wiki and tell me that that isnt bad ass:
> 
> ...


 
Oh fuck I didn't realise they had a new album. Heliocentric and Anthropocentric were fucking amazing, both music and concept wise.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Nov 15, 2013)

Ayreon - Lost in the new real     woooooooooo


----------



## Domination (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok so I was somehow completely oblivious to it, but Death Grips released a new album less than a week ago.



Yeah.


----------

